#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-05
<mapreri> eora femo qua :D
<gaspa> o/
<gaspa> presente.
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<mapreri> "ora faremo l'appello..." (cit. una persona che conosco...)
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT: ti faccio così schifo che te ne vai? :P
<mapreri> webbyit, alla fine non hai sistemato quella cosa della vpn e la route??
<WebbyIT> mapreri, ja, perfettamente
<pietro98-albini> Ma iniziamo?
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ma allora ti piace la webchat? :)
<DktrKranz> direi di sì, dovremmo esserci quasi tutti
<hallino1> Fooorzaaa! :D
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT: di u-it, vero?
<DktrKranz> magari aspettiamo warp...
<gaspa> ecco, prima fa casino che vuol venire su irc.
<gaspa> poi esce.
<DktrKranz> Chettedevodì, ha votato Grillo :P
<gaspa> si', proprio insopportabile, *quello*
<hallino1> o/ l3on 
<pietro98-albini> l3on: ti fai vivo oggi?
<l3on> ciao a tutti!
<mapreri> oh, ciao l3on :)
<DktrKranz> vabbeh, get this party started (cit.)
<DktrKranz> #startmeeting Riunione del Gruppo Sviluppo
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  5 20:28:34 2013 UTC.  The chair is DktrKranz. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<DktrKranz> #chair DktrKranz gaspa 
<meetingology> Current chairs: DktrKranz gaspa
<DktrKranz> Giro di presentazioni
 * DktrKranz <--- Luca Falavigna
<gaspa> <-- Andrea Gasparini
<l3on> <- Leo Iannacone
<mapreri> ← Mattia Rizzolo
 * pietro98-albini <--> Pietro Albini
<PaoloRotolo> <-- Paolo Rotolo
 * hallino1 → Mirko Pizii
<WebbyIT> <-- Riccardo Padovani
<devfil2> <-- Devid Antonio Filoni
<DktrKranz> L'idea di questo meeting è fare una chiacchierata sul gruppo, per vedere di trovare qualche idea interessante per il futuro
<newlife> 'sera a tutti e scusate il ritardo
<newlife> -.-'
<gaspa> ciao newlife
<mapreri> newlife: presentati
<DktrKranz> Ultimamente stanno saltando fuori tante idee sul futuro di Ubuntu
<newlife> newlife: → MarcoBuono
<DktrKranz> Rolling release al posto delle release intermedie
<andyrock> <- Andrea Azzarone
<DktrKranz> Nuovo stack grafico, eccetera
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
<pietro98-albini> Devo andare
<pietro98-albini> ciao
<DktrKranz> In più, c'è Debian Wheezy in fase di ultimazione, quindi diverse opportunità in più
<DktrKranz> L'altro argomento che volevo trattare, che mi interessa in prima persona, è la leadership del gruppo
<DktrKranz> Qualche tempo fa gaspa è diventato co-amministratore del gruppo
<DktrKranz> Per quanto mi riguarda, per impegni lavorativi il mio tempo si sta riducendo parecchio
<DktrKranz> E stavo considerando l'idea di lasciare la guida del gruppo a membri più attivi
<gaspa> :\ urka.
<hallino1> Mi dispiace DktrKranz .. A patto che non lasci il gruppo :P
<mapreri> ora c'è la moda delle novità chock in diretta
<DktrKranz> Quello no, ma per rilanciare le attività serve qualcuno che possa dedicare più attenzioni
<DktrKranz> E poi, ora va di moda essere "emeriti" 8-)
 * warp10 toglie le scarpette rosse a DktrKranz 
<gaspa> DktrKranz: mi spiace.
 * l3on le riconsegna a ratzy.
<gaspa> lol
<hallino1> LOOOL!
<hallino1> Occhio l3on c'è stata una scossa a castel gandolfo
<DktrKranz> l3on: danke shon
<gaspa>  ultimamente sono un po' incasinato pure io, (sto cercando di cambiare lavoro).
<gaspa> quindi non sono "partito" come avrei voluto.
 * DktrKranz idem
<gaspa> DktrKranz: ma volevi pensare a qualcuno stasera o come facciamo?
<DktrKranz> Chiuderli tutti nella Cappella Sistina potrebbe essere un'idea
<DktrKranz> ma vedo nell'agenda che ora è occupata dai MIR
<gaspa> l3on lascialo fuori, che mi serve ;)
<gaspa> anche ubuntu è occupato da Mir
<l3on> :)
<gaspa> DktrKranz: scherzi a parte... che pensavi?
<DktrKranz> e qualcuno pensava che la Chiesa fosse in declino, fuggite sciocchi!
<hallino1> A me non potete chiudermi.. Sennò si tratta di sequestro minorile :D
<DktrKranz> pensavo di fare in stile Debian, in cui qualcuno si candidi
<DktrKranz> ma non credo avremmo sufficienti candidature (smentitemi!)
 * gaspa waits
<WebbyIT> dicono che l3on abbia abbastanza tempo libero per un progetto del genere....
 * l3on nuts
<gaspa> DktrKranz: direi ce hai ragione.
<DktrKranz> #topic Potenziali dimissioni di DktrKranz come amministratore del gruppo
<DktrKranz> #idea Candidature volontarie in stile Debian
<DktrKranz> ma alla fine quello che conta sono le idee
<DktrKranz> quindi mi concentrerei di più su questo aspetto
<DktrKranz> avete qualche idea o suggerimento?
<gaspa> yeah
<devfil2> non dimetterti
<devfil2> :P
<gaspa> lol
<DktrKranz> #topic Nuove idee e proposte
<gaspa> devfil2: hi5
<gaspa> una cosa che stavo pensando da un po', 
<devfil2> o/
 * DktrKranz si sente come Silvio
<warp10> DktrKranz: nun ce lassà, 'sto gruppo aspietta a tte
<hallino1> +1 warp10 
<gaspa> visto che Ubuntu sta prendendo un po' di direzioni diverse (come dicevi prima tu,dk)
<warp10> (cit.)
<devfil2> bene, siamo d'accordo, prossimo topic?
<gaspa> sarebbe carino che qualcuno si studiacchiasse qualcuna delle nuove tecnologie, un po' per se' stessi, 
<gaspa> un po' per il gruppo
<gaspa> e magari scriverne i progressi sul planet, 
<gaspa> cosi' da avere un po' di rientro anche in termini di "gente interessata".
<gaspa> esempio idiota: qualcuno che avesse voglia di guardarsi l'SDK per il mobile e (1) farne un talk al prossimo meeting e (2) scrivere qualcosina sul planet
<hallino1> Io posso propormi
<gaspa> ovviamente cosi' faremmo anche un po' di "knowledge base" per chi arriva sul chan.
<DktrKranz> #idea Studiare le nuove tecnologie sviluppate in Ubuntu e relazionare i membri sul loro funzionamento
<DktrKranz> gaspa: carina come cosa
<warp10> sì, moltissimo
<DktrKranz> inoltre, avendo anche il DUCC-IT vicino, magari potremmo valutare di collaborare con i "cugini" di debian-it su alcuni progetti
<gaspa> tipo porting di Mir su debian ;)
<mapreri> seeee
<warp10> gaspa: vuoi che muoro?
<mapreri> gaspa: e dopo portaci anche unity...
<gaspa> mapreri: why not? finchè è software libero... ;)
<gaspa> boh, qualcuno ha interessi particolari?
<mapreri> gaspa: difatti, unity è facilmente installabile su tutte le distribuzioni ;)
<warp10> gaspa: francamente io qualcosina su ubuntu touch e sarcazzi vari volevo studiarmela (se riesco a rallentare di una decina di ore la rotazione terrestre)
<warp10> gaspa: quindi forse nei prossimi tempi mi ci butto un po' su
<gaspa> yo.
<DktrKranz> Avete mai sentito parlare di ninka
<warp10> (e magari faccio anche un bel talk nerdissimo alla DUCC-IT)
<gaspa> warp10: +1
<DktrKranz> http://ninka.turingmachine.org/
<warp10> anzi, magari lo rifanno andyrock e il suo compare, che ne dici?
<gaspa> warp10: di questo ne riparliamo. 
<warp10> gaspa: yes (anche perchè mi sa che almeno andrea è geograficamente assai vicino)
<gaspa> DktrKranz: hai proposte a proposito di questo?
<warp10> DktrKranz: ma è una specie di licensecheck con steroidi?
<gaspa> questo == ninka
<DktrKranz> #idea warp10 potrebbe studiare i punti principali di Ubuntu Touch e relazionare alla DUCC-IT
<DktrKranz> warp10: esattamente
<warp10> DktrKranz: ah, molto interessante allora
<DktrKranz> gaspa: più o meno. C'è un ITP aperto da una vita
<l3on> DktrKranz, # action è pi 
<warp10> DktrKranz: aperto da chi?
<l3on> più figo :)
<l3on> MA NO SU ME!.
<warp10> DktrKranz: non dargli retta, è un uomo cattivo
<l3on> :)
<DktrKranz> e siccome licensecheck è un po' deboluccio, ninka potrebbe essere un ottimo tool per fare un controllo sulle licenze
<DktrKranz> solo che
<gaspa> fico
<DktrKranz> 1) funziona solo file per file
<DktrKranz> 2) l'output non è un granché
<DktrKranz> 3) lascia residui peggio di una banda di orchi
<DktrKranz> 4) Difetta di Makefile e altra roba per semplificare la pacchettizzazione
<DktrKranz> 5) E' con licenza AGPL
<gaspa> lol, le ha tutte. Quindi cosa proponi?
<DktrKranz> l'obiettivo sarebbe di avere quel software in Debian/Ubuntu
<DktrKranz> e collaborare con upstream per fare una specie di front-end
<DktrKranz> in modo che
<DktrKranz> 1) funzioni ricorsivamente su tutti i file speficati
<DktrKranz> 2) l'output sia abbastanza definito
<warp10> DktrKranz: AGPL? :S
<DktrKranz> 3) non lasci schifezze in gireo
<DktrKranz> 4) Non sia un incubo da pacchettizzare
<gaspa> yo
<DktrKranz> io ho già contribuito con un paio di patchettine
<DktrKranz> ma c'è tanta roba da fare perché sia quantomeno usabile dal developpo medio
<gaspa> ok...
<gaspa> qualcuno che voglia sbattersi un pochino su questo?
<DktrKranz> #idea Pacchettizzare Ninka
<gaspa> facciamo un po' di pressione: WebbyIT, mapreri? 
<DktrKranz> #info http://ninka.turingmachine.org/
<gaspa> <grin>
<DktrKranz> #info https://github.com/dmgerman/ninka
<DktrKranz> io l'ho usato, e posso dire che funziona piuttosto bene
<DktrKranz> #info http://ninka.turingmachine.org/dmg2010ninka.pdf
<gaspa> <silenzio>
<mapreri> sono un po' così.... non capisco quale sarebbe l'utilità di questo coso
<DktrKranz> #info http://bugs.debian.org/631415
<mapreri> capire la licenza di un file?
<gaspa> yup
<DktrKranz> mapreri: una delle difficoltà maggiori dell'accettare un pacchetto in Debian/Ubuntu è che le licenze siano documentate nel file debian/copyright. Spesso non lo sono, quindi il pacchetto viene segato
<mapreri> e a che serve? voglio dire, come funziona (1) e che utilità ha? non basta aprire un qualsiasi file per vedere la licenza?
<mapreri> (2=
<mapreri> )
<DktrKranz> avere un tool che predica con buona precisione quali licenze ci sono un un software, aiuta non poco
<mapreri> ok
<DktrKranz> mapreri: certamente. Ma prova a dare un occhiata a qualche pacco di eclipse, o java in generale
<warp10> Tweet di WeebIT: @andreacolangelo @mapreri @MirkoPizii non riesco a riconnettermi :-( mi racconterete!
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> vado a cullarlo io :)
<DktrKranz> netbeans è speciale
<gaspa> appioppiamogli i peggio lavori! :)
<warp10> \o/
<mapreri> :D
<DktrKranz> quindi, che famo? l'usiamo 'sta action almeno una volta? :P
<gaspa> vabbuo', mapreri: ti gusta?
<mapreri> DktrKranz: quindi, la proposta è di portare avanti questo progetto di gruppo.
<gaspa> ecco :)
<warp10> DktrKranz: appioppa, va
<mapreri> se pò fà
<DktrKranz> chi tira le fila del progetto?
<mapreri> l'admin
<DktrKranz> ciao gaspa :P
<mapreri> :D
<mapreri> bravo dk!
<gaspa> ok, tiriamo le fila: mapreri da' un occhio ai sorgenti e si rifà a DK per una mano iniziale su cosa fare. :D
<DktrKranz> ack
<mapreri> grrr
<gaspa> idealmente: facciamo prima una pagina wiki con le "cose da fare" riguardo a questo.
<gaspa> mapreri: --^
<DktrKranz> mapreri: è scritto in perl (per la maggior parte) e una parte di C per il tokenizer
<gaspa> mapreri: no, seriamente... se l'idea ti fa cagare, dillo... hai detto "se pò fà" e secondo me è una roba utile.
<gaspa> ( ^-- era una rispota al tuo "grrr" )
<DktrKranz> volendo ci sarebbe anche 6) il codice fa un po' schifezza come coding style
<DktrKranz> ma poi abbiamo troppi punti :)
<mapreri> perl riesco a leggerlo senza troppi problemi, solo non lo conosco...
<mapreri> gaspa: il grrr era per la frase sopra :)
<mapreri> io lo leggo senza problemi, tanto non ho una minchia da fare alla mattina :)
<mapreri> (a dire il vero lo sto leggendo ora.... )
<gaspa> mitico, leggi e scrivi due robe sul wiki, please :)
<mapreri> gaspa: :)
<DktrKranz> #action DktrKranz che coordina le attività di pacchettizzazione di Ninka
<meetingology> ACTION: DktrKranz che coordina le attività di pacchettizzazione di Ninka
<gaspa> mapreri: cosi' se qualcuno deve prendere in mano la cosa, ha già un po' di materiale.
<DktrKranz> #action mapreri scrive una pagina sul wiki che riassume i punti discussi
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri scrive una pagina sul wiki che riassume i punti discussi
<gaspa> thanks :D
 * mapreri nota che alla fine DktrKranz era venuto per mollare, e ora si è accollato ancora più lavoro! :D
<DktrKranz> coordinare != lavorare
<mapreri> lol :)
<DktrKranz> altro punto che mi stuzzica il palato
<gaspa> spara :)
<DktrKranz> http://wiki.debian.org/Python/TransitionToDHPython2
<hallino1> warp10, posso farti compagnia sullo studio di ubuntu touch?
<DktrKranz> pensavo di iniziare a lavorare di brutto nel ridurre i pacchetti con pycentral
<warp10> hallino1: certo
<gaspa> hallino1, warp10: mettiamo come punto di fare un talk alla DUCC-it? organizzandovi anche con andyrock, probabilmente...
<hallino1> Grazie warp10 sai.. Con i terminali nexus non studiarsi ubuntu touch è una blasfemia
<DktrKranz> ho creato questa pagina su UDD che riepiloga i pacchetti da gestire: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/python_helpers.cgi
<hallino1> Per me non c'è nessun problema gaspa 
<gaspa> DktrKranz: yeah, aggiungi il punto? ;)
<warp10> gaspa: un punto magari no, ma un'idea vaga sì
<DktrKranz> #idea Aiutare con la transizione a dh_python2
<gaspa> DktrKranz: +1
<DktrKranz> #info http://wiki.debian.org/Python/TransitionToDHPython2
<DktrKranz> #info http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/python_helpers.cgi
<mapreri> DktrKranz: c'è anche #link
<gaspa> pero' è una roba generica, direi... non so se qualcuno qui se lo voglia prendere in carico.. (e comunque non è una roba "autoconclusiva")
<mapreri> :)
<DktrKranz> mapreri: azz, mi era sfuggito :/
<mapreri> :)
<DktrKranz> gaspa: su pycentral c'è accordo, e secondo me, dopo il rilascio di Wheezy, è possibile iniziare a lavorare
<DktrKranz> #action DktrKranz manda una mail a debian-python@lists.debian.org annunciando l'itenzione di lavorare sulla rimozione di python-central
<meetingology> ACTION: DktrKranz manda una mail a debian-python@lists.debian.org annunciando l'itenzione di lavorare sulla rimozione di python-central
<gaspa> \o/
<DktrKranz> possiamo dire che il gruppo sviluppo aiuterà con i lavori?
<hallino1> Come frase è epica hahah
<gaspa> +1
<hallino1> +1
<DktrKranz> #agreed Il Gruppo Sviluppo si occuperà della transizione di alcuni pacchetti in Debian, e controllerà l'importazione anche in Ubuntu
<DktrKranz> altre idee?
<gaspa> domanda: qualcuno segue il forum?
<DktrKranz> pochissimo
<hallino1> Cosa intendi per seguire?
<gaspa> leggere e rispondere :)
<devfil2> hallino1: stalking
<gaspa> lol
<hallino1> In quel caso no, solo se segnalano qualcosa nel gruppo web sì :D
<hallino1> Beh devfil2 verso di te
<gaspa> e domanda a seguire: quanti pacchetti/bug vengono segnalati sul forum?
<gaspa> in pratica, ha senso che mettiamo effort nel seguire meglio il forum??
<DktrKranz> questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a Guiodic^W qualche utente molto presente sul forum
<devfil2> si risponde solo se la risposta alla prima domanda è "si" spero, non ho studiato per oggi :S
<andyrock> gaspa, il  prossimo DUCC-it è a Fermo giusto?
<gaspa> in caso positivo si potrebbe pensare di fare un bot che ci logghi qualcosina in chan...
<gaspa> andyrock: yeah
<andyrock> gaspa, visto che sono in Ancona si potrebbe fare, il problema è che al momento non sono troppo dentro a Unity Touch
<gaspa> andyrock: avete tempo per studiare. ;) 
<hallino1> giusto qualche mesetto
<DktrKranz> gaspa: mh, come fare per "intercettare" le discussioni?
<hallino1> DktrKranz, python su qualche server
<hallino1> DktrKranz, ogni tot secondi spara un check
<gaspa> DktrKranz: boh, un cosino che prende in rss e poi sputa su irc, qualcosa del genere.
<andyrock> gaspa, anche questo è vero
<gaspa> si'
<DktrKranz> ok, ma visualizzare tutti i topic aperti è un suicidio
<DktrKranz> come fare per filtrare solo quelli che ci possono interessare?
<gaspa> solo nella board sviluppo, direi.
<gaspa> (esiste ancora?)
<gaspa> :P
<DktrKranz> (ha senso che esista?)
<hallino1> DktrKranz, si potrebbe far qualcosa credo
<mapreri> l'hanno spostata
<mapreri> ora ha più traffico di prima -.-
<DktrKranz> l3on: il forum ha l'RSS per le board?
<mapreri> (tutti ot, btw)
<hallino1> DktrKranz, rss di suo non può filtrare ma un botticino in python potrebbe far il suo sporco lavoro.. Check e fa un suo feed
<l3on> DktrKranz, boh, non ricordo...
<hallino1> Volendo si può implementare DktrKranz 
<gaspa> oh, al limite si va di mechanize
<hallino1> gaspa, grande mechanize
<DktrKranz> l3on: tra le altre cose, potremmo rinominare la board in "Gruppo Sviluppo" e metterla sotto Comunità
<gaspa> ma quello non è un problema, vorrei capire se è sensato dare piu' spazio al forum o non ce ne frega un tubo... DktrKranz, l3on, che ne pensate?
<mapreri> ci si può iscrivere alla board... in questo modo qualcuno riceve una notifica ogni nuova discussione della board
<l3on> DktrKranz, parlare con Janvitus :)
<DktrKranz> #idea Evitare di trascurare la sezione dedicata del forum
<l3on> beh, considerate che con l'avvento del Q&A non so quanda utenza resterà sul forum
<DktrKranz> #link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewforum.php?f=76&sid=6c11143de17916f2403ffb469f7dab3c
<DktrKranz> mapreri: ^^ :)
<devfil2> DktrKranz: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/feed.php?f=76
<mapreri> :D
<DktrKranz> #idea Creare uno script/bot che notifichi le nuove discussioni in chan
<DktrKranz> hallino1: volontario per creare il tutto?
<hallino1> DktrKranz, non sono il top, se qualcuno riuscisse a darmi una mano di sostegno, ben venga
<mapreri> magari un plugin di supybot. poi lo mettiamo in un vps e siamo a posto
<gaspa> certo.
<DktrKranz> #action DktrKranz chiede al Gruppo Forum di cambiare la descrizione della sezione in "Gruppo Sviluppo" e spostarla sotto "Comunità"
<meetingology> ACTION: DktrKranz chiede al Gruppo Forum di cambiare la descrizione della sezione in "Gruppo Sviluppo" e spostarla sotto "Comunità"
<l3on> mi hanno detto che warp10 è il signore dei pybot :D
<warp10> l3on: cambia informatori
<l3on> :/
<gaspa> "io, pybot", di Isaac Warpimov
<warp10> LOL
<l3on> lol :D
<DktrKranz> #action hallino1 si occupa di seguire l'implementazione dello script/bot, eventualmente chiedendo aiuto ove necessario
<meetingology> ACTION: hallino1 si occupa di seguire l'implementazione dello script/bot, eventualmente chiedendo aiuto ove necessario
<hallino1> Lol gaspa 
<devfil2> l3on:  abbiamo i sorgenti del forum? c'è un bug che non mi piace
<l3on> devfil2, prego contattare Janvitus.
<DktrKranz> action sed 's/Janvitus/l3on/g'
<l3on> grrr :)
<hallino1> Lool x2 :P
<DktrKranz> altro da segnalare?
<DktrKranz> che ne so, definire una nuova legge elettorale?
<l3on> DktrKranz, forse modo migliore
<devfil2> l3on: strano che con gli rss non prenda parametri aggiuntivi nella $_GET ma solo il primo
<devfil2> boh
<mapreri> implementare in ubot-it il coso che mostri i bug debian, oltre a quelli lp
<DktrKranz> l3on: modo migliore?
<l3on> il forum permette l'iscrizione via mail alla board, quando una nuova discussione viene creata si manda una mail all'utente iscritto. A sto punto, il pybot invece dell'rss potrebbe fare un POP su un server mail e...blabla...blabla.
<DktrKranz> mapreri: quello già dovrebbe farlo
<mapreri> DktrKranz: e come??
<l3on> devfil2, prego contattare Janvitus.
<mapreri> ci ho provato tutta prima
<gaspa> l3on: hai rotto la tastiera? ;)
<l3on> :)
<gaspa> "l3on: gaspa, prego contattare Janvitus."
<gaspa> :)
<l3on> tanto per ribadire che Janvitos is the person in charge for the forum.
<DktrKranz> mapreri: ci guardo...
<gaspa> DktrKranz: secondo me come idee siamo a posto, non metterei altra carne al fuoco.
<gaspa> magari facciamo
<gaspa> 1) un punto presto per vedere se queste cose sono partite
<gaspa> 2) se vediamo che siamo bravi avviamo altre cose da fare.
<gaspa> ... zzz
<DktrKranz> direi che va bene
<mapreri> lol
<DktrKranz> gaspa: aggiungi ai minutes?
<gaspa> non so come si fa :)
<DktrKranz> mapreri: con ubot-it non funziona, mentre con ubottu sì
<mapreri> DktrKranz: in teoria ubottu non ha i sorgenti da qualche parte??
<DktrKranz> #action Punto della situazione
<meetingology> ACTION: Punto della situazione
<DktrKranz> #agreed Verifica periodica sullo stato di avanzamento delle attività decise
<DktrKranz> #agreed A completamento di una o più attività, definizione di nuove iniziative
<mapreri> della serie: mai fermarsi!
<gaspa> yeppa
<gaspa> certo che no, mapreri :)
<DktrKranz> boia chi molla
<gaspa> ecco, no...
<gaspa> che di apologie ultimamente ce ne sono un po' troppe.
<l3on> LOL - dai non fa così che poi devo darti il cinque
<l3on> #allusioni
<l3on> :D
<gaspa> occhio che le stelle poi ve le faccio vedere io ... anzi, vi mando warp10.
<mapreri> o.o
 * warp10 si scrocchia le dita con fare cattivo
<DktrKranz> Varp5
<l3on> gaspa, non leggi i giornali? :D
<hallino1> +1 l3on  :D
<l3on> hallino1, questo gioco è delicato. non so quanto ti conviene il +1
<DktrKranz> direi che avrebbimo concluso?
<gaspa> stiamo degenerando, quindi si' :D
<DktrKranz> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  5 21:53:20 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-03-05-20.28.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-03-05-20.28.html
<hallino1> Non lo metto in dubbio l3on 
<mapreri> gaspa: DktrKranz mandate un'email al gruppo con i minutes?
<gaspa> meetingology non manda anche le mail? :D
<meetingology> gaspa: Error: "non" is not a valid command.
<l3on> hallino1, ecco bravo...
<hallino1> l3on, comunque ti dico che sto ritornando attivo su -web.. Sto cercando qualche idea per quel mockup di quella pagina
<hallino1> l3on, ah già che ci sono ti posso chiedere una piccola cosetta in pvt?
<DktrKranz> minutes inviati
<gaspa> hallino1: non sei mai in pvt!!
<gaspa> hallino1: occhio al controllo globale!!!
<gaspa> warp10: vero? --^
<hallino1> gaspa, eh se volete lo dico qui, tanto già lo sapete :D
<warp10> gaspa: ci mettono il microcip!
<warp10> che poi comunica col microciop
<l3on> hallino1, non hai capito... il tempo degli scalda sedia è finito, siamo una nazione a 5 stelle ormai. La gente come te è fuori :D
<warp10> e ci tracciano la ggente
<hallino1> Ohh... Noo... :'(
<gaspa> warp10: caz!! Zeitgeist!!
<gaspa> le scie!!
<warp10> gaspa: e i vaccini, anche
<hallino1> Il braccino prende il chippino, il braccino prende il chippino, dove lo metto questo chippino [cit. parodia iphone] warp10 
<warp10> o_0
<l3on> ciao a tutti
<gaspa> o/
<hallino1> Per favore ascoltalo warp10 http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEEQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DiqBnIhthTvk&ei=Fms2UY2ZHoKm4ASV9YHYBw&usg=AFQjCNEls5VxG7gQiKbXAtTSFPYUpAlz2w&sig2=I-TVRWIzzdJ3pHbfjjM5xg&bvm=bv.43287494,d.bGE
<hallino1> Scusa il link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqBnIhthTvk
<warp10> hallino1: hai avuto un'infanzia difficile, eh?
<mapreri> beh
<hallino1> No no warp10  ahuahuahuahha
<mapreri> warp10: è ancora nell'infanzia....
<gaspa> O_O
<hallino1> Sconvolto anche tu gaspa ahuahuahahaahha
<hallino1> Non per molto mapreri .. A novembre 18 :)
<gaspa> omg.
<mapreri> problemi
 * DktrKranz ricorda che il braccino e il cippino sono loggati
<hallino1> Ahuahuahuahuahahahahah DktrKranz 
<mapreri> dai, vado io!
<hallino1> ciau mapreri 
<mapreri> DktrKranz: gaspa hallino1 newlife PaoloRotolo warp10 buona notte!
<hallino1> Fa il bravo mapreri  :D
<mapreri> DktrKranz: trova 30 minuti per me, dai :)
<hallino1> mapreri, e ricordati, sempre in inglese!
<mapreri> hallino1: <3
<hallino1> Toh un newlife !
<PaoloRotolo> buona notte!
<newlife> lol hallino1
<hallino1> Notte PaoloRotolo 
<mapreri> lol
<newlife> notte a tutti
<hallino1> Notte ragazzi dai, fate i bravi :D
<hallino1> PaoloRotolo, dopodomani! Non poi immaginare che agitazione :P
<PaoloRotolo> hallino1, :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-08
<ubot-it> New news from ubuntu-it-dev-forum: Ubuntu-it-dev • Re: Prova nuova discussione || Ubuntu-it-dev • Prova nuova discussione
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-10
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-06
<_gianliuc_> p
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-03-06
<massimol> Ciao a tutti
<mapreri> !supporto | massimol 
<ubot-it> massimol: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<mapreri> !chat | mapreri 
<ubot-it> mapreri, please see my private message
<mapreri> !chat | massimol 
<ubot-it> massimol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
